# Nassau- Best restaurants and tours



## rsonc (Jan 31, 2006)

Looking for a nice upsale restaurants (like Chicago, Five Twins or Fathoms that can seat 25 people) that anyone can recommend while we are in the Nassau. 

Also any suggestion of any other restaurants that are large enough and nice that can seat 125+ people? 

I am going next week to check things out for a group that we have going and I am looking for any suggestions.    

Last thing.... 
If I wanted to send a couple of VIP's on a tour (lasting a few hours) would anyone have any Recommendations? (last year they went fishing).

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Graycliff is, I believe, the only 5 star restaurant in Nassau.  Wonderful ambiance, service and extensive wine cellar--one of largest in the world--ask for a tour.  They do have a website if you want to check it out.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 31, 2006)

Greycliff is the tops in Nassau.  I also like Buena Vista, also with excellent food in the ambiance of a two century old British Colonial mansion, a couple of blocks from Greycliff.


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 31, 2006)

If you do not mind bringing the bank, NOBU just opened at the Atlantis. We spent $600 for 3 of us and I only had 1 drink for me and my wife. They do have a room in the back for you. See if my review on the Atlantis is posted here yet if not , it is at timeshareforums.


----------



## rsonc (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow bigfrank, Was it worth the money for the dinner? 

Susan


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 1, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> Wow bigfrank, Was it worth the money for the dinner?
> 
> Susan




Yes and after getting the bill it was a night to remember


----------



## boyblue (Feb 9, 2006)

Dune (at Ocean Club) is impressive.  Provence (at Sandyport) is the best I have experienced.  "Sun And" I have been told is the best restaurant in the Bahamas.

I would book the tours through Atlantis anyone of these would do:

Helicopter tour
Powerboat tour
sail/catamaran champagne excursion

or

They might enjoy the sales presentation for the Residences at Atlantis (http://www.condohotelcenter.com/condo-hotels/non-us/atlantis.htm)
although I’ve heard that they are sold out.


----------

